# New bucephalandra...???



## borneo-aquatic (Dec 28, 2011)

Dear all.... i found a new Bucephalandra in a stream in my island... can you id this ...?? it is in central borneo...not in the west borneo the common habitat of buce...
there are 2 location...same leaf and size but different colour...a group was green....and the others are violet..

here is a common buce from west borneo








here is a common buce from west borneo in the habitat








here is a common buce from west borneo in my tank








http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.346804552000804.99533.100000137867200&type=3

my internet connection very slow this night...the other time ill post more the picture of the new buce..
for a while..please enjoy the new buce photo from my FB
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.352355278112398.101030.100000137867200&type=1


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I think it's one of many variants of Bucephalandra motleyana again, although there are similar species from other genera in Borneo (especially Aridarum). To distinguish the genera, the inflorescences must be checked when they are in the stage as in Your 2nd pic. Then cut them longitudinally and make a macro photo.
At the moment 2 to 3 Bucephalandra species are accepted by the botanists. Your plant isn't B. gigantea (to 40 cm big, found only 1 time in East Kalimantan) or B. catherineae (very narrow-leaved). If it belongs really to Bucephalandra, then it's B. motleyana.
In Bucephalandra the spadix (bearing the male and female flowers) within the spathe is quite distinct from other genera. See the pics here: 
http://illumbomb.blogspot.com/2011/10/spathes-of-bucephalandra-vs-aridarum-vs.html
http://www.aroid.org/society/nl31-02/sarawak/imgs/fig034.jpg
http://www.flowgrow.de/download/file.php?id=26121&mode=view/PancurajiInflor2.jpg
Paper: http://www.rbgsyd.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0007/72772/Tel9Bog179.pdf

[edit]Sorry, now I realize You don't mean the plants in Your pics here. I can't see Your photos on FB.


----------



## borneo-aquatic (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks miremonster......
here is the pic of NEW BUCEPHALANDRA......

GREEN COLOUR









VIOLET COLOUR









THE HABITAT









SAME LEAF SAME SIZE...DIFFERENT COLOUR


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

They look nice, are they rather small? Most probably variants of Bucephalandra motleyana, too. They seem to be similar to the forms from Kapit (Sarawak): http://cryptoandbetta.blogspot.com/2010/05/bucephalandra-sp-kapit-3.html
Do You know the names of the locations in central Borneo where You found the plants?


----------



## borneo-aquatic (Dec 28, 2011)

yeah...its only about 2 cm....
location name is Kudangan villages..
thanks...


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

The buce looks so nice in large clusters. Too bad it takes so long for them to grow. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## borneo-aquatic (Dec 28, 2011)

XMX said:


> The buce looks so nice in large clusters. Too bad it takes so long for them to grow. Thanks for sharing!


thanks for comment
yeah... its mini buce... small and beautifull...and long age....


----------

